

Google Testing A New Design For The New Tab Page In Chrome - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/06/24/google-new-design-new-tab-page-chrome/

======
adrianp
This has been in Chromium for some months now, not really fresh news. Anyway,
hard to tell if it is really useful; seems that it tries to emphasize the
apps, which, at least in my opinion, are not a real success.

